# Enchytraeus buchholzi for dart food?



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

I was trying to think of a few other food sources for my frogs to vary their diet.

So far I have springtail and isopod cultures going. I will shortly be starting bean and flour beetles (though I've read that there are many frogs that will spit these out).

I was wondering if anybody has tried to use _Enchytraeus buchholzi_, Whiteworms? They're commonly cultured to feed fish and other aquatic animals, but they're easy to culture, and would provide another food source. I know they're quite rich, so definitely would only use them occasionally.

Anybody have any thoughts or experience with these?

-Dan

These are what they look like.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Bean beetles are a great food source.The flour beetles are a pain in the butt because the larvae is what the frogs will eat and they are very small.Good source and easy to culture but harder to separate.I'm always contemplating new food sources,but I would do some research before adding worms to my tanks.I don't really like worms unless I'm fishing.

Lou


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response, Lou.

I'm currently trying to get my hands on some bean beetles, and flour beetles. I found a source that I think will likely work, just need to wait and see. I wasn't aware that the main source of food from flour beetles was the larva, thanks!

I'm trying to do some research about the worms before I would do anything with them. I've seen them used with newts in the past, but I'm not sure how well they would do for frogs. I would keep them in a dish, and hope they stay relatively contained, but i don't know if the frogs would even eat something of that sort, let alone how nutritionally viable they would be, even as a 'snack'.

Dan


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They'll only stay on wet surfaces, but I watched pumilio just sit there and pick them off a drip wall.

Bean beetles suck for the trouble in my opinion.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont see why you couldnt give it a shot if you already have them around. ive yet to find a dart frog that doesnt happily accept fruit fly larvae, which are pretty wormlike so why not?

i would personally try to keep them as contained as possible. who knows how well they may colonize a viv.

better yet, just use FF larvae! just make an extra culture and dont add excelsior. once you see the larvae getting some decent size, feed off all the flies, add some water to the culture and shake it around until the mediaa disolves, then use a wire strainer and remove the larvae. its actually REALLY simple.

james

also, chris: i think bean beetles are fantastic IMO. its the rice flour beetles that ive never had luck with.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Any update on this, Dan? 

James, what is your problem with the rice flour beetle? Is culturing them the problem or is it that your frogs don't eat them?


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't been able to find any locally, and it's still too cold around here for me to look for any shipments. I've heard that they're most common at bait shops and the like. 

I will likely have more luck when the weather turns a bit warmer.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

JPccusa said:


> Any update on this, Dan?
> 
> James, what is your problem with the rice flour beetle? Is culturing them the problem or is it that your frogs don't eat them?


separating the larvae from the inedible beetles, timing it just right, its just a hassle IMO.

james


----------

